
Every Game Should Copy Death Stranding’s "Very Easy Mode" - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/09/every-game-should-copy-death-strandings-very-easy-mode/
======
quirkafleeg3
If an artist wants to include an easy mode, that's up to them. But we
shouldn't tell them that they _must_ include one, it's down to them as the
artist.

------
napolux
Nah. I remember the satisfaction given by beating a really hard game. But
maybe I’m too old

~~~
Tomte
That's good for you. And because it was hard for you, everybody else should do
it the same way, right?

I would really love easy modes. I don't even get far in Super Mario 3D World,
and that's considered to be an easy Mario game.

